# bringing a bridgestone mb2 back to life



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

So I have a bridgestone mb2 that I'd like to get back into a decent rideable condition. A little history, My dad bought it new in... I'm not sure what year. Is there a chart where i may find out the year? its kind of a blue metallic. 

its pretty beat up. the handlebars came loose on the weld and have been welded pretty rough. is there any where i can look for oem bars? or should i just go aftermarket? 

Anywho, anyone else on here with one of these old girls?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It´s not hard to find the year based on color and spec. I am not a Bstone guy but i am sure someone will come up w/ expertise. Those are great bikes.


----------



## Lojack (Feb 16, 2018)

A good start would be to find what model year:

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1993/index.htm

Is it a lugged frame (made in Japan) or non lugged (made in Taiwan with Ritchey Logic Tubing)?

If you are near Seattle I am going to finally get rid of my 1990 MB-3--don't have the original fork--have a red and white RS Judy--and a few other parts have been replaced. I was just going to sell it cheap locally and donate the proceeds to Evergreen MTB Alliance.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

A pic or two would definitely help. I built up an '87 years ago - very cool bikes!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

I'll get some pics and try to post them later today. I'm thinking this was around 89 when he got it. I literally pulled it out of a barn yesterday. Its been in there for years.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Easy to find similar to spec bars and stems on ebay. If it´s a suntour drivetrain it´s hard to find cassettes... but not that hard. All i hear about Bstones is good. Worth fixing and riding. Always a cool bike.


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

Here's a few pics after I just hosed it off...


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

Ok, it won't let me upload pics. Lol


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

ewadz3006 said:


> View attachment 1249131


Cool oldie. Looks like 1985 in "Shadow Blue" to me:

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1985/pages/20-bridgestone-mb-2.html


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Id say work on getting the seat post out & the bullmoose bars. Once you can confirm those are not completely seized you can look for replacements. 

Quite a few bull moose bars on ebay in good shape.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Cool looking old sled, should be a fun project!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> Cool oldie. Looks like 1985 in "Shadow Blue" to me:
> 
> https://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/1985/pages/20-bridgestone-mb-2.html


Lots of potential there!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

Wow! I didn't think it was that old. I think we bought it after that. It was a real small mom and pop bike shop, maybe it was a leftover. He also sold golden eagle bikes. My first big bike was a gold eagle. Don't remember the model.


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

Started disassembly. Where should I look for cables? And how do I know what I need? Measurements, sizes etc.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Pretty sure you can use any size cable housing you want. If I remember correctly you probably have 6mm housing for brakes and 5 or 6mm for shifting on there. If you want original size just measure.

For example here is some older original Shimano brake cables. You can also search eBay, or here once you have measurements. Some people buy bulk and sell per foot.

In terms of how much and how to cut the sections, just measure the old stuff. Brake and shifter cables will differ slightly in construction but are not the same so you will need housing for each. New cables will be fine, don't need to get vintage cables.

Shimano Deore XT early heavy brake cable set - 2 sets the 6mm housing MT-092

Also if you haven't derusted all your bolts and pieces a set of brass brushes and some dish soap works wonders. Easier to do it before putting it all back together https://www.amazon.com/TACBRO-Clean...ss+brush+set&qid=1556987560&s=gateway&sr=8-24


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

I was wondering if you had to cut them or not. Is there any specific tools I need for that? Do the little caps press on?


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

And yes, everything will be derusted and cleaned. I work at a tool and die shop so I have access to anything I need pretty much. Thanks for the pointers


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

ewadz3006 said:


> I was wondering if you had to cut them or not. Is there any specific tools I need for that? Do the little caps press on?


Ive used large diagnol cutters(dikes), dremel cutoff wheel, small bolt cutters, cable cutters. Key is they are sharp, need a clean cut.
The little caps for outer housing just slide on, the little aluminum ones for inner cable slide on and you crimp/squish them on, unless you get the trick locking ones.
BTW be aware that a couple parts on bike are reverse thread, i always need to double check that, was it left pedal and right bottom bracket cup?


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

I've been slacking on the pics. It's All apart except the crank and stem now. I want to repaint it. I'm not sure if there's a code available or not. The local paint distributor has a paint scanner. I'm usually not impressed with it being a perfect match, it almost never matches correctly from my experiences. But I'll be painting the whole thing so it shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## CLASSTIMESAILER (Feb 16, 2011)

I would think about it some more before you paint it. That paint looks very nice as is. Match the paint so you can paint your "new" bars and maybe touch up any nicks but that is it. If it was mine, I would not re-paint.

Very Cool Bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CLASSTIMESAILER said:


> I would think about it some more before you paint it. That paint looks very nice as is. Match the paint so you can paint your "new" bars and maybe touch up any nicks but that is it. If it was mine, I would not re-paint.
> 
> Very Cool Bike.


Definitely. No need to bother w/paint. I would focus on bringing apart everything, lubing, greasing and rebuilding. Bring the bike to fit your height and arm length. That´s all.


----------



## Sancho McDog (5 mo ago)




----------

